# Favorite gear from the past?



## MrMike7676 (Mar 14, 2019)

Just wanted to see some opinions on what was your favorite gear.  I use to love Aratest 250 back in the day.  i believe it was 50mg prop and 200 enanthate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2019)

We don't have too many of the old timers here that were jewcing back in the day. Most of our members wouldn't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

Everything! because back then it was all pharmaceutical grade


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2019)

Does cybergenics count?


----------



## Hurt (Mar 15, 2019)

Growth hormone, when it was actually growth hormone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Growth hormone, when it was actually growth hormone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


>



Btw none of you can even comprehend the layers and depth of humor contained in this one post.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 15, 2019)

I know my AAS usage is not to the breadth of some of you guys, but back in the prime of PHs, I had the best one ever and within a couple weeks I had muscles popping out of places I've never seen before. Even to this day. And for the life of me, I can't remember everything that was in it. I know it contained halo as well as drol, but that was not all.I wish I could remember to try to recreate it once more.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 16, 2019)

Upjohn Winstrol-V and Ganabol EQ from Mexico were two of my favorite vet grade steroids from back in the day.  Oddly, I don't remember the brand of testosterone that I used back in the day.  It was basically whatever I could get in 1997, lol.  I did have a connection who could get me anything that I wanted from Mexico back then.  The dumbass even took steroids himself, but didn't work out...  I still don't understand why he would go through all the trouble to obtain and take them but skip the gym...


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 16, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Upjohn Winstrol-V and Ganabol EQ from Mexico were two of my favorite vet grade steroids from back in the day.  Oddly, I don't remember the brand of testosterone that I used back in the day.  It was basically whatever I could get in 1997, lol.  I did have a connection who could get me anything that I wanted from Mexico back then.  The dumbass even took steroids himself, but didn't work out...  I still don't understand why he would go through all the trouble to obtain and take them but skip the gym...



was he big lol


----------



## Yaya (Mar 16, 2019)

Steris cypionate, Russian sustanon, jelfa omadrens, duratest, reforvit b, ganabol, nile sustanon and anything from mexico


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Tillacle labs sust 875 . It had a bite to it but nothing was better


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 16, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> was he big lol



No and he always wore muscle shirts in the summertime to show off his 14" arms...  I still don't get that dude and haven't seen him in at least 15 years.  EDIT:  Looks like I won't be seeing him again either as I looked him up online and found his obituary from a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 16, 2019)

Sustanon Redijects

Some of the most painful injections that I have ever done but "dem gains doe"


----------



## Seeker (Mar 16, 2019)

Dudes never used the 18 gauge  that sustanon came  in.  everyone would  switch that to a thinner needle! lolololol!! Dafuq??


----------



## Maijah (Mar 16, 2019)

Brovel 10 char


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 16, 2019)

LNE back in 90's was totally legit ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 16, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Dudes never used the 18 gauge  that sustanon came  in.  everyone would  switch that to a thinner needle! lolololol!! Dafuq??


 Wait, you could switch the needle? Son of a .....!?!?!!!


----------



## GSgator (Mar 16, 2019)

What really stood out to me before ORD was the variety of stuff that was available. Custom blends of what ever you could imagine and stuff like EPO and I could get jugs of what ever I had a guy that would sell  50ml or 100ml  jugs if you wanted.


----------



## Gabriel (May 16, 2019)

Hell,,,back in those days.we sat in the pharma's office ,,took out the B-12 in the 10cc vials and put in the sust....$6 US a pop,,,in those days!!!


----------



## Lizard King (May 16, 2019)

This kangaroo made me strong and hard AF


----------



## Reborn81 (Jun 21, 2019)

British Dragon had all the fun stuff. First few experiences back in 98 -2000 in Ireland when Bodybuilding wasnt exactly popular had me hooked to find bigger and better....... the search continues!


----------



## Magic1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Norma deca amps

And before anyone says “those are still available”..... no.... they’re not, they’re not made anymore, only the counterfeits are made now


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2019)

....60ml jugs


----------



## DNW (Jul 24, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....60ml jugs



I actually understood that reference


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Aug 8, 2019)

Ciba DBol back in the late 70''s
Did wonderful things


----------



## mugzy (Aug 8, 2019)

Hemogenin popout packs, Reforvit B (Dbol), Laurabolin


----------



## glycomann (Aug 10, 2019)

Sterling Winthrop injectable and oral Winstrol V 1988 from my veterinarian. Stuff was magic.


----------



## bvs (Aug 10, 2019)

back in the day there was a band called UGL OZ that had a huge monopoly on the aussie market and the best thing was the quality was great. but eventually they got busted and the market got flooded by all kinds of inferior brands


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> Ciba DBol back in the late 70''s
> Did wonderful things



I was an employee of Ciba back then.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 11, 2019)

glycomann said:


> Sterling Winthrop injectable and oral Winstrol V 1988 from my veterinarian. Stuff was magic.



I remember the Sterling Winthrop winny. I used to get those and brovel testosterona enanthate in the early 90’s.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....60ml jugs



Those were good days, Mate.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 11, 2019)

deca durabolin & of course 

View attachment 8278

	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Beast (Aug 15, 2019)

Axio and Sciroxx ..awesome ugls!


----------



## Beast (Aug 15, 2019)

Axio was my first lab ever. I remember I did a Tbol only cycle (before I grew balls) before a trip and was freaking pumped when I had gained 6lbs in 4weeks. I was shirtless that entire trip lmao


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 15, 2019)

Damn.......Laurabolin...That was a while back....Russian Sustanon...you could see the trash in the vial...


----------

